
Saudi Arabia arrests economist after he criticises Crown Prince's plans - krn
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/middle-east/saudi-arabia-economist-arrest-mohammed-bin-salman-terror-charges-mbs-name-of-economist-edited-a8564991.html
======
bhouston
The Crown Prince is incredibly influential in the tech sector as I believe he
controls the purse strings that fund Softbank's +100B Vision fund.

------
mieses
the absence of HN comments is deafening

~~~
goodstuff9
You would be wrong to think HN is against establishment.

~~~
vixen99
What an amazing misunderstanding of what today's establishment amounts to.

